

Vintage drum kits from the 1920s and 1930s - tintinnabula
http://www.polarityrecords.com/vintage-drum-kits-1920s-and-30s.html

======
AndrewWright
I'm loving this article. When listening to old jazz recordings where trap kits
like this were used, it's clear that there's sounds that would be difficult to
reproduce with modern gear, particularly cymbals (all those hi-hat
predecessors!). I'm amazed that the hardware held up. The way I play, I'm sure
I'd destroy these kits in minutes.

------
shanev
Beautiful. I love the "low boys" which predated hi-hats. I should add a
vintage kit to my app Drum Kit.

------
jahnu
"Note the glowing bass drum: inside is a light bulb, which, aside from making
the drum look really cool, served the practical purpose of keeping the bass
drum heads heated, therefore tighter, therefore better sounding."

Surely heat would caused the head to expand?

~~~
jws
Drier skins are tighter. This is before air conditioning and you could have
lots of humid weather.

~~~
jacquesm
And the tension rings around the head will expand so it's a double win.

------
S_A_P
I wanna find some Chinese toms. Great stuff

------
eru
Always nice to see the evolution of design.

------
conradfr
Great article. I play a 60s Ludwig kit but never really dig earlier than that
era or maybe the 50s.

------
frik
From the headline, I thought it was about new virtual instrument plugins for
ProTools/Cubase/etc. Though, it's about the real drum kits from that era -
still interesting.

------
wpeterson
Needs more cowbell!!!!

3 is not enough.

